

Is 99.8% secure secure? - eerpini
http://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/2012/02/is-998-secure-secure.html

======
dromidas
Is 99.99% germ-free germ-free? Purell? Bueller?

------
wkdown
TooGreen;DidntRead

